
Geneticists trace humble apple's exotic lineage all the way to the Silk Road - sohkamyung
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/aug/15/geneticists-trace-humble-apples-exotic-lineage-all-the-way-to-the-silk-road
======
erdle
Huh, The Botany of Desire kind of lead me to believe this was already
established. Any plant scientists in the house?

